# Observation Care



## Mohana Prasad (Sep 29, 2009)

Can observation care be provided in an inpatient setting or an outpatient setting or both of them?


----------



## mitchellde (Sep 29, 2009)

Not sure what your question is .. observation place of service is outpatient, however any bed in the facility can be used for an observation bed.  It takes a physician order to be placed in observation status and a physician order to be converted to inpatient status.


----------



## Mohana Prasad (Sep 30, 2009)

Thanks for your answer Mitchell. From your answer can I assume that the observation care can only be done in an outpatient settign only.


----------



## FTessaBartels (Sep 30, 2009)

*Setting vs POS*

Mohana ... your POS will be 22 (outpatient hospital) 

But read Debra's explanation carefully.  The physician MUST have ordered/admitted the patient to observation. The patient's physical location may be in a hospital room, or it may be in a section of the ER. 

Hope that helps.

F Tessa Bartels, CPC, CEMC


----------

